# When someone asks you what type of music you listen to...



## Argus

...what is your reply?


----------



## Art Rock

I listen to music that I like, from classical via jazz to pop and rock.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I usually say "everyday music". Perplexed, they ask me what that means, and I explain that I enjoy listening to the sounds of traffic and car horns. And then I tell them that the planet Jupiter is my favorite "musician" (this is thanks to NASA's Voyager recordings of the planet's electromagnetic vibrations).

Then I say that I also like man-made music, from Ancient Greece to New Complexity.


----------



## Polednice

Me: "Classical music."
Them: "Oh right..."


----------



## Vaneyes

A. "CM"

Q. "What's that?"

A. "A private music listening club."

Q. "Cool. Can I join?"

A. "Sure."


----------



## Klavierspieler

Me: Classical Music
Them: [Immediately changes the subject]


----------



## elgar's ghost

My stock reply is that it's quicker for me to list the kind of music which I don't listen to and if they want clarification from a different angle, I ask them to name a genre and then I tell them if I like it, dislike it or have no opinion. I love talking about music but can feel discomfited about the prospect of boring someone to death if the person I'm speaking to doesn't share my level of enthusiasm. If anyone wants to discuss pop or rock from the last 15 years they are normally wasting their time with me as I have bought very few new albums since getting into classical and jazz in the late 90s - I wanted to make up for lost time so my purchasing priorities took a dramatic U-turn. I rarely get involved in classical music discussions away from this site as I'm not aware of any of my family, friends or acquaintances being into it on a similar kind of level as myself.


----------



## Eviticus

Me: *Oo er...all sorts really.*
Them: *All sorts?*
Me: *Yeah you know indie, pop....er...classical....and stuff*
Them: *Eh? Classical? Really?! *
Me: *Er...yeah sometimes. *
Them: <_raise eyebrows in surprise as i watch the cogs behind their eyes suddenly arrive at the conclusion i am more intelligent then they first thought, and probably more boring_> *Oo aren't you cultured?*
Me: *Er...yeah...*.  <_plays with buttons on shirt and wonders if it's possibly a backhanded compliment or if they will talk to me as much again_>


----------



## presto

first of all I say “my taste is very varied” and then I say “but my first love is Classical music!”
I say this because I’ve found a lot people think if you love classical music you don’t listen to anything else, and that just isn’t the case!


----------



## Philip

i say *stadium space rock*, then pull out my phone and show them this video:






if the person isn't familiar with the band, it usually forever changes their taste in music, and perhaps their whole outlook on life.

when the person is a close friend, i don't mind admitting that i am very fond of organ music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> ...what is your reply?


Korean pop.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Korean pop.


I have it on good authority that you only listen to RJD-era Black Sabbath.


----------



## Crudblud

"Well you know, sort of, sort of... sort of like... Velvet Underground, you know? And then like, sometimes... sort of, sort of... like, uh... Sonic Youth? Totally Merzbow like wacked me out man, I was just all... like, the social implications, you know? Well... I've sort of, sort of... uh... gotta go read Dostoevsky now, like... Crime & Punishment is like, uh... sort of really like evocative of, uh... towels and... I really want to go to that Tracey Emin exhibition where it's just like... sort of, sort of a bed and stuff, really powerful and intense, you know?"

In the instance presented above, "sort of" is pronounced like "suduv." Until next time; this is Crudblud saying please don't **** out of your mouth like that, it's unsanitary.


----------



## brianwalker

Indie.
That's my answer.


----------



## Argus

Crudblud said:


> "Well you know, sort of, sort of... sort of like... Velvet Underground, you know? And then like, sometimes... sort of, sort of... like, uh... Sonic Youth? Totally Merzbow like wacked me out man, I was just all... like, the social implications, you know? Well... I've sort of, sort of... uh... gotta go read Dostoevsky now, like... Crime & Punishment is like, uh... sort of really like evocative of, uh... towels and... I really want to go to that Tracey Emin exhibition where it's just like... sort of, sort of a bed and stuff, really powerful and intense, you know?"
> 
> In the instance presented above, "sort of" is pronounced like "suduv." Until next time; this is Crudblud saying please don't **** out of your mouth like that, it's unsanitary.


But you do agree Sister Ray by the VU is the best rock song ever?


----------



## Crudblud

No, I actually don't like VU much at all.


----------



## clavichorder

I say "I listen to Classical music, more specifically da da da(whatever it is that I'm obsessed with)" if they look friendly and open minded. If they don't, I say, "classical."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"GLAZUNOV!"

No, I've never done that.

When asked, I literally beat around the bush a little, "Well, it happens I actually listen to most of the time classical music [See, I say a lot of fluff before I say the real word], and some soundtracks. I'm a music major. [My excuse? ]"

If asked to go further, I say, "Well, I really like Russian composers, like, Tchaikovsky." That might be as far as I go, or I might throw Prokofiev in there. I might even say it with a little excitement, but not much. I don't go raving.

"Do you know Beethoven?"
"Yes."

period. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^^^^^
Girl, you've gotta be more blunt!


----------



## Sid James

Well, it's usually me who initiates a conversation about music. & usually, I find most people do like some classical at least, eg. can be anything from films scores to Piazzolla's tangos or even looser under that broad umbrella term, stage musicals. So I get a connection.

Anyway, what I'd answer to your question Argus is something like "I listen to mainly classical, & also jazz, both old & new rock & a bit of indie stuff like mixes, techno, roots musics, etc. on the local youth station."


----------



## science

I usually say I like all kinds of music, but especially classical music and jazz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I was just asked that at Barnes & Noble. The salesman was directing me to the Little Willies and Adele - cool recordings, I admit, and we were having a good conversation - but when he was bringing me to the blues section, I had to blurt out, "I like classical." His face dropped a little, and he admitted, "We don't have many classical listeners in Sumner County," then suddenly we had nothing in common. Oh, well, it got him distracted enough that I could make my escape to the coffee bar.


----------



## kv466

From classical to country...from jazz to jambands...from blues to bluegrass and from rock to whateverthehellitisyoucallwhatisbeingplayedouttheretoday.


----------



## violadude

Everything that you don't listen to.


----------



## Meaghan

I say, "I mostly listen to classical music," and then sit there and feel uncomfortable, thinking about what I imagine their conception of classical music to be. If I'm lucky and they actually want to talk about music, I elaborate. I'm lucky right now to be living with people who, although they don't listen to classical, like to listen actively and talk about music. I've learned a lot from them, and they let me ramble.


----------



## starthrower

Me:I listen to music that would bug most people. Wanna hear some?
Them: Um, I gotta go now...


----------



## Crudblud

^Is the music thud-like? Is it music from the other side of the fence?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My brain goes into panic mode and I settle upon a boring reply like "oh, a lot."


----------



## Couchie

I usually tap my cigarette holder, reply "Vaaaawgner", and blow smoke into their face.


----------



## Igneous01

two types of responses:
"I like the sophisticated kind."

"The type that makes you listen to it twice in only one listen "


----------



## Eviticus

Couchie said:


> I usually tap my cigarette holder, reply "Vaaaawgner", and blow smoke into their face.


:lol::lol::lol: This should win an award for greatest post on this thread.

It certainly is my favourite!


----------



## Krummhorn

I say with conviction, "Classical" . 
I also listen to some oldies like The Carpenters, John Denver, etc.


----------



## Ukko

Music? *Music*? I don't listen to no stinkin' music.


----------



## clavichorder

Music is stupid.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I usually tell them the truth: "I listen mostly to 'classical' from the Middle Ages to the present. I also listen to jazz, blues, bluegrass, folk, R&B, some classic rock, etc..."

Of course Couchie's response was the best. No beating around the bush fearful of appearing snobbish or pretentious. Shove it right in their face and let 'em deal with it. I love it.:lol:


----------



## Ukko

Couchie said:


> I usually tap my cigarette holder, reply "Vaaaawgner", and blow smoke into their face.


You must be very big, very tough, a fast runner, or enjoy pain.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> You must be very big, very tough, a fast runner, or enjoy pain.


No, his personality is one of authority, conviction and class.


----------



## kv466

I saw Avril Lavigne in concert...she was pretty dreamy.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> No, his personality is one of authority, conviction and class.


Out in the sticks (or on the 'mean streets'), those attributes won't prevent his nose from being broken.


----------



## Crudblud

Shame we live in a world so densely populated with violent idiots.

I don't think I would mind too much, I like Vaaaaawgner and I smoke so I wouldn't be too terribly affected by Couchie's emission.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Shame we live in a world so densely populated with violent idiots.
> 
> I don't think I would mind too much, I like Vaaaaawgner and I smoke so I wouldn't be too terribly affected by Couchie's emission.


Insults such as _Couchie_ describes must be responded to instantly, without thought. Stand up, or knuckle under. Hesitate, and you have lost both the edge and _face_.


----------



## Crudblud

I don't get the point of beating someone up for blowing smoke in your face. What does that accomplish?


----------



## appoggiatura

Everything...! Except for music you can't call music = most things made by computer. I don't like house/hardstyle and all that stuff. Dubstep/D&B is still acceptable though..


----------



## science

Crudblud said:


> I don't get the point of beating someone up for blowing smoke in your face. What does that accomplish?


Hopefully, the creation of a world in which people hesitate to blow smoke in each other's faces.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me: *Ligeti*
Them: What's *Ligeti*?
Me: Good stuff

OR

Me: Frank Zappa
Them: (says something about rock music which I do not understand)
Me: Have you heard his album "The Yellow Shark?" (proceeds to talk about classical music)


----------



## Crudblud

science said:


> Hopefully, the creation of a world in which people hesitate to blow smoke in each other's faces.


People who resort to violence over nothing deserve to have smoke blown in their faces.


----------



## Yoshi

I always say classical and specify a few composers. I don't care if they find it strange. Although sometimes it gets awkward when they ignore it and say: "Yeah... but what bands or singers do you like?" And that's when I know they'll find me retarded because I won't know what to answear.



Dodecaplex said:


> I usually say "everyday music". Perplexed, they ask me what that means, and I explain that I enjoy listening to the sounds of traffic and car horns. *And then I tell them that the planet Jupiter is my favorite "musician" (this is thanks to NASA's Voyager recordings of the planet's electromagnetic vibrations).
> *
> Then I say that I also like man-made music, from Ancient Greece to New Complexity.


Are you kidding me? I love that recording! I heard it a million times. Is it real? No don't tell me! If it's fake I don't want to know.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Me: I like Renaissance music,world music,rock,and metal.

person: Listen to some blues.

Me: Just no.


----------



## TzarIvan

People : What kind of music do you like?
Me : mmm, I don't really know .. I just loved too much of them, so wide-range, I can't really specify.
People : Well, then, tell me some?
Me : Hmm, *speaking with high tone and eyes looking down from the top like an elitist*, maybe some Mozart operas with its virtuosoic melismas arias, or Handel's oratorio, and yes, Bach's cantata for it's deeply affecting words, sometimes I listened to more 'modern' piece like Debussy's estampes, string quartet by Schubert, or maybe just much simple stuff like 17th century Hymns.
People : *tuned into another channel*


----------



## aphyrodite

Alternative rock, some indie, R&B and then classical music or I'll just say Chopin.  I pretty much follow my mood though.


----------



## science

Crudblud said:


> People who resort to violence over nothing deserve to have smoke blown in their faces.


Of course if we have a nonviolent way to retaliate in a manner at least as offensive and demeaning as blowing smoke in my face, there won't be a need for violence.

It's funny that people expect to be outlandishly rude without consequence.


----------

